# ati-drivers, radeon X1950 and system crash

## albemen

Hi guys,

I've a "terrible" problem with ati-drivers and I've no idea where to find info to solve this....so, I need your help  :Smile: 

My system: Intel Core2 Duo E6750, 4Gb RAM, Ati Radeon X1950GT

My OS: Gentoo 2007.0

The problem is that I'm not able to use ati-drivers on my system; when I try sto start xorg with fglrx driver the system hangs, the screen freezes and

the only action I can do is rebooting my machine  :Sad: 

I followed the tips you posted in this forum but nothing is changed.

Below some configs:

devil linux # cat .config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25.4

# Tue May 27 22:35:24 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="build002"

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

CONFIG_ATL1=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

devil linux #

devil linux # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8276

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff

Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8276

Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 0000

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

Memory at fe7e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

Memory at fe7df000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

I/O ports at b480 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

I/O ports at b800 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

I/O ports at b880 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

Memory at fe7dec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 829f

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

Memory at fe7d8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff

Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

I/O ports at b000 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

I/O ports at b080 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

I/O ports at b400 [size=32]

Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

Memory at fe7de800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff

Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

I/O ports at 9880 [size=4]

I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

I/O ports at 9480 [size=4]

I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]

I/O ports at 9080 [size=16]

Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

Memory at fe7de400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8277

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

I/O ports at a880 [size=4]

I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

I/O ports at a480 [size=4]

I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

I/O ports at a080 [size=16]

Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 GT (rev 9a) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Unknown device e190

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

Memory at fe8e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

Expansion ROM at fe8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 GT (Secondary) (rev 9a)

Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Unknown device e191

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Memory at fe8f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8226

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 379

Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

Expansion ROM at fe9a0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

Kernel driver in use: atl1

Kernel modules: atl1

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 824f

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

Kernel driver in use: ahci

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 824f

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

I/O ports at d880 [size=4]

I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

I/O ports at d480 [size=4]

I/O ports at d400 [size=16]

Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE

Kernel modules: pata_jmicron, jmicron

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81fe

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

devil linux #

devil linux # uname -a

Linux devil 2.6.25.4build002 #4 SMP Tue May 27 22:39:18 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

devil linux #

devil linux # cat /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-ipv6 -debug -pam -tcpd -cracklib nptl nptlonly xcb jpeg"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

#ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

LINGUAS="it en"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

FEATURES="collision-protect"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

#CONFIG_PROTECT=''

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save save_summary"

devil linux #

devil linux # egrep 'EE|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

devil linux #

The end of my Xorg.0.log:

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3

Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.47.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.476

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 29 2008 00:05:57

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7288) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0xfebff800 - 0xfebfffff (0x800) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xfe7de400 - 0xfe7de4ff (0x100) MX[B]

[8] -1 0 0xfe7de800 - 0xfe7debff (0x400) MX[B]

[9] -1 0 0xfe7d8000 - 0xfe7dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

[10] -1 0 0xfe7dec00 - 0xfe7defff (0x400) MX[B]

[11] -1 0 0xfe7df000 - 0xfe7dffff (0x1000) MX[B]

[12] -1 0 0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[13] -1 0 0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[14] -1 0 0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[15] -1 0 0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[16] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

[17] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[18] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[25] -1 0 0x0000a080 - 0x0000a08f (0x10) IX[B]

[26] -1 0 0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

[27] -1 0 0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

[28] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

[29] -1 0 0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

[30] -1 0 0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

[31] -1 0 0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

[32] -1 0 0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

[33] -1 0 0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

[34] -1 0 0x00009480 - 0x00009483 (0x4) IX[B]

[35] -1 0 0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

[36] -1 0 0x00009880 - 0x00009883 (0x4) IX[B]

[37] -1 0 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

[38] -1 0 0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

[39] -1 0 0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

[40] -1 0 0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

[41] -1 0 0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

[42] -1 0 0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

[43] -1 0 0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

[44] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[45] -1 0 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7fa360

(II) resource ranges after probing:

[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0xfebff800 - 0xfebfffff (0x800) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xfe7de400 - 0xfe7de4ff (0x100) MX[B]

[8] -1 0 0xfe7de800 - 0xfe7debff (0x400) MX[B]

[9] -1 0 0xfe7d8000 - 0xfe7dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

[10] -1 0 0xfe7dec00 - 0xfe7defff (0x400) MX[B]

[11] -1 0 0xfe7df000 - 0xfe7dffff (0x1000) MX[B]

[12] -1 0 0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[13] -1 0 0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[14] -1 0 0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[15] -1 0 0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[16] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

[17] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

[18] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

[19] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

[25] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

[26] -1 0 0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

[27] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[28] -1 0 0x0000a080 - 0x0000a08f (0x10) IX[B]

[29] -1 0 0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

[30] -1 0 0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

[31] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

[32] -1 0 0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

[33] -1 0 0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

[34] -1 0 0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

[35] -1 0 0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

[36] -1 0 0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

[37] -1 0 0x00009480 - 0x00009483 (0x4) IX[B]

[38] -1 0 0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

[39] -1 0 0x00009880 - 0x00009883 (0x4) IX[B]

[40] -1 0 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

[41] -1 0 0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

[42] -1 0 0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

[43] -1 0 0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

[44] -1 0 0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

[45] -1 0 0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

[46] -1 0 0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

[47] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[48] -1 0 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

[49] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

[50] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1950 GT" (Chipset = 0x7288)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0xe190)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe8e0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.13

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV570

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

devil linux #

devil linux # grep fglrx /var/log/messages

May 27 22:53:49 devil fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

May 27 22:53:49 devil [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3789 MBytes.

May 27 22:53:49 devil [fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

May 27 22:53:49 devil [fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

May 27 22:53:49 devil [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.47.3 [Mar 29 2008] on minor 0

devil linux #

Note: I've the same problem also if I use the gentoo-sources and the ati-drivers include in the portage-tree.

Can you please help me?

PS: sorry for my poor english

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf and also did you try the latest 8.49 driver ?

----------

## albemen

Here is my xorg.conf I'm using for tests:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDRI"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRM_nbufs"                 # <i>

        #Option     "DRM_bufsize"               # <i>

        #Option     "Capabilities"              # <i>

        #Option     "CapabilitiesEx"            # <i>

        #Option     "ClientDriverName"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "KernelModuleParm"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "AGPMask"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPv3Mask"                 # <i>

        #Option     "BufferTiling"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Profile"                   # <str>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionI"          # <i>

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionII"         # <i>

        #Option     "OpenGLOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultVisualTrueColor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoOverlay"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DesktopSetup"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMonitors"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "EnableMonitor"             # <str>

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Mode2"                     # [<str>]

        #Option     "PairModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "HSync2"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VRefresh2"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScreenOverlap"             # <i>

        #Option     "MemClock"                  # <i>

        #Option     "ASICClock"                 # <i>

        #Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastSwap"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "StereoSyncEnable"          # <i>

        #Option     "DisableOvScaler"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFastTLS"                # <i>

        #Option     "BlockSignalsOnLock"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceGenericCPU"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterMode"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OffScreenPixmaps"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableOpaqueOverlayVisual"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TMDSCoherentMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePrivateBackZ"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVFormat"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVOverscan"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVHSizeAdj"                # <i>

        #Option     "TVVSizeAdj"                # <i>

        #Option     "TVHPosAdj"                 # <i>

        #Option     "TVVPosAdj"                 # <i>

        #Option     "TVHStartAdj"               # <i>

        #Option     "TVColorAdj"                # <i>

        #Option     "PseudoColorVisuals"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PreferredVRefresh"         # <i>

        #Option     "FastStart"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ProfileDriver"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PPPTforGART"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideoSync"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Textured2D"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedXrender"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DPMS"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxGARTSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosX"                  # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosY"                  # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColFG"                 # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColBG"                 # <i>

        #Option     "SwapScreens"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBC"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FrontBufferMode"           # <i>

        #Option     "BackBufferMode"            # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBufferMode"           # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayBufferMode"         # <i>

        #Option     "VideoOverlayBufferMode"    # <i>

        #Option     "EnableIrqMgr"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableMulticard"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePPLIB"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultOnDC"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "ATI Radeon X1950 GT"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

As you suggested, I also tried the newest drivers from the test branch; still the same behaviour.

equery l ati-drivers

[ Searching for package 'ati-drivers' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493 (0)

The main problem is that I have no debug/error messages to investigate, as you can see all seems ok in the logfiles.

Thanks,

Alberto

----------

## Codeblues

Same problem for me! Except I have a different system and my test xorg.conf is different.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your xorg.conf doesn't seems to be mess up.

----------

## JustinClift

Hi,

With my X1950 card, all recent drivers all cause lock ups.

Known working ones are 8.40.4, and 8.433.

8.42.3 is also reported to work, but I haven't tried it recently.  The build for it seems to have disappeared from the portage database too, with a comment about "spring cleaning" (ugh).

8.40.4 works ok, except playback of video's using the XV extension has strange colours.

8.433 seems ok too, except there is no "xv" extension support at all.

From memory, 8.433 will work fine with Compiz and similar.

Anything more recent than 8.433 hard locks my system every time, unless I have DRI disabled.

----------

## d2_racing

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

# Corepointer du Thinkpad

    load       "evdev"

 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ca(fr)"

EndSection

#***********************************************************************

#CorePointer du Thinkpad 

#***********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Corepointer"

#    Driver "mouse"

#    Option "CorePointer"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#EndSection

#***********************************************************************

#Touchpad du Thinkpad     

#***********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "Touchpad"

#    Driver "synaptics"

#    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#    Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

#     

#EndSection 

#**********************************************************************

#Core Pointer's InputDevice section

#**********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

#    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Name"        "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  

#    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI FIREGL"

    #Driver      "vesa"

     Driver      "fglrx"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI FireGL"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       16

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" 

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

I have a working ATI Firegl V5250 256 meg, so maybe you should try mine ...

----------

## JustinClift

Heh, discovered (happily) that 8.433 does actually have XVideo support.

It just requires tweaking settings in the /etc/amd/amdpcsdb file, rather than the /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

VideoOverlay=Son

OpenGLOverlay=Soff

Textured2D=STrue

So, using your X1950 card, I recommend you install the 8.433 version of x11-drivers/ati-drivers.

Also, some movies still have strange colour artifacts, but installing xvattr helps (media-video/xvattr), which lets you change the XV_HUE setting for those movies.

i.e.:

```
$ xvattr -a XV_HUE -v -180
```

Hope that helps.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pysen

 *Quote:*   

> My system: Intel Core2 Duo E6750, 4Gb RAM, Ati Radeon X1950GT 

 

Change to vesa drivers in xorg.conf instead of fglrx. Start X and then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and grep for mtrr (or MTRR). To get fglrx working, you most likely need to remap your MTRR table after boot every time (by script).

This is a bug on 64-bit Linux, running Intel processors, ATI graphics board and large amounts of RAM.

 *Quote:*   

> Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 

 

Cat /proc/mtrr and check that the memory that your graphics board wants to use is not "uncachable". If it is, you have to remap it to "write-combining". (The numbers are hexxadecimal. 256Mb starting at 0xd0000000 ends at 0xe0000000.) Uncachable memory outside of this range should remain uncachable.

Check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697435.html

and http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33821469

If you post the output of "cat /proc/mtrr" I can help you with remapping.

----------

## vkl

I managed to get rid of this problem today. I did it by trial and error and left content by first success, so I cannot be too precise here. Before the final successful compilation I deleted previous kernel modules (because I got warnings by 'make modules_install') and changed some settings under "Processor type and features". I don't know, which of them was needed. One of the last modifications I did that differs from your config was to change

CONFIG_X86_PC=y to CONFIG_X86_VSMP=y.

in menuconfig it is:

Processor type and features --> Subarchitecture Type --> Support for ScaleMP vSMP

By this example I can recommend you to experiment with processor settings. I have also Processor family set to Core 2, instead of Generic.

In the light of Pysen's suggestion it seems relevant to mention also that I have 2GB RAM.

----------

